# 16 Week Decison Timeline



## wesleyd (29 Oct 2012)

I was just curious about the sixteen week turnaround time for award decsions. I have recieved a letter saying that my three claims I submitted had enough medical evidence in my file to go forward and that a decison would be made within 16 weeks.
Is this turnaround time just a guideline or do they tend to adhere to it?
Thanks


----------



## Nemo888 (29 Oct 2012)

Bwhahahaha, oh sorry. 

Took about a year for me and the VAC Doc cried when he did my assessment. I hope they have fixed it since then. Soldier on buddy and don't trust VAC.


----------



## wesleyd (29 Oct 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Bwhahahaha, oh sorry.
> 
> Took about a year for me and the VAC Doc cried when he did my assessment. I hope they have fixed it since then. Soldier on buddy and don't trust VAC.


I thought it looked to good to be true. I have looked all over the VAC website and there doesn't appear to be any way to action or grieve the slow turnaround time. You can appeal which I am in the process of for another claim right now, but there is zero acccountability on the VAC part to complete decsions within a resonable time period.


----------



## blackberet17 (29 Oct 2012)

wesleyd said:
			
		

> I thought it looked to good to be true. I have looked all over the VAC website and there doesn't appear to be any way to action or grieve the slow turnaround time. You can appeal which I am in the process of for another claim right now, but there is zero acccountability on the VAC part to complete decsions within a resonable time period.



1) There is nothing you can do about the turnaround times (TATs). It's not something which is legislated, and the "promise" of a 16-week TAT is not legal and binding. And it used to be a 24-week TAT. Some nincompoop is bound to promise 14, if it hasn't already been done.

The truth of the matter is, the Department tries to have decisions out the door quick as it can. However, there are always going to be delays in one form or another. It could take time for any of the following reasons (and a bunch of others):

- Getting your service docs;
- Getting an opinion from one of the doctors you mentioned in your application;
- Getting one of the Medical Advisors at the Department to look at your file and for this doctor to provide an opinion;
- The existing backlog in processing applications;
- The complexity of the condition(s) you are claiming (mechanical low back pain or plantar fasciitis vs prostate cancer due to claimed exposure to Agent Orange or post traumatic stress disorder).

Best I can tell you is... the gang in Disability Adjudication do the best they can. Those who deal with the public and promise faster turnaround times and speedier processes on the one hand, then cut resources and overtime and staffing levels because of government-ordered job cuts on the other hand, well... you tell me if you think a 16-week TAT is realistic.

2) Assessments take longer, because you need to see a doctor for a proper medical examination. This is no different than trying to get in to see your family physician for a check up. I called my family doc two weeks ago, and my annual isn't going to happen until DEC 2013.

3) There's some level of accountability, because some politico somewhere promised Parliament - when the issue was raised by Veterans and CF members - to reduce TATs. And reports are sent to the Minister as to how VAC is doing in meeting it's TATs. But it's in percentages. X number of First Applications were received in the 1st Quarter. X% of those First Applicants were processed within the 16-week TAT. X% were processed within 18 weeks. And so on.

Soldier on is right. It does take time...


----------



## Words_Twice (4 Nov 2012)

All three of my claims were processed within the 16 weeks that VAC promised, although my claims were all pretty straightforward. All 3 denied, all three won on departmental review.


----------



## blackberet17 (4 Nov 2012)

Words_Twice said:
			
		

> All three of my claims were processed within the 16 weeks that VAC promised, although my claims were all pretty straightforward. All 3 denied, all three won on departmental review.



Ah, thank you Words Twice. Excellent point.

Read the Official Decision (as it is now - currently - called). This outlines briefly what you can do next. It clearly states you can request a Departmental Review (DR). REQUEST IT! Get the info the decision (vaguely, in most cases) says is missing, like a proper diagnosis, or a doctor's opinion, or something to show you were injured while doing something related to your military service, and request a DR. This may seem like little stuff, but it's all part of why a lot of applications are denied.

And then, once you get the docs, are granted entitlement on DR.

A lot of clients skip requesting a DR. There's no expiry date on requesting it. Take the time needed to gather the supporting documents you need.

As outlined in the Official Decision, if you're still not satisfied with the Official Decision, then the DR, THEN request a VRAB Review.

You, as a VAC client, essentially have FIVE levels of review of your file, or five at-bats for any baseball fans. First Appliction. Departmental Review. VRAB Review. VRAB Appeal. VRAB Reconsideration.

These are all FREE steps, and the last three have free legal representation. It can be a long and frustrating process. But don't give up, read the decisions to see what's missing for a favourable outcome, or what someone at VAC/VRAB may have missed, and don't be afraid to ask questions and/or for guidance.

There isn't an 86% favourable rate for nothing.


----------



## wesleyd (25 Jan 2013)

wesleyd said:
			
		

> I was just curious about the sixteen week turnaround time for award decsions. I have recieved a letter saying that my three claims I submitted had enough medical evidence in my file to go forward and that a decison would be made within 16 weeks.
> Is this turnaround time just a guideline or do they tend to adhere to it?
> Thanks



Just an update in case anyone is curious. The decisions were complete before the 16 week deadline. Two were awarded and one was denied. Just need to get some more info from DR.'s and I will ask for a departmental review.
Thanks for the feedback though.
PS; everyone I have dealt with at VAC have been very curtious and helpful throughout the process. There is still some red tape, it is the government after all. I am glad though that things are appearing to change for the better. Still don't agree with the lump sum payment I would much rather a pension. Aside from that though the changes seem positive.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2013)

Glad it worked out for you. Did you need to submit anything other than the paperwork they gave you (+ a MPRR copy)? I just put my paperwork in last week for an injury I'm still recovering from and curious how much extra stuff they need from the member, or if they can get it all themselves.


----------



## wesleyd (26 Jan 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Glad it worked out for you. Did you need to submit anything other than the paperwork they gave you (+ a MPRR copy)? I just put my paperwork in last week for an injury I'm still recovering from and curious how much extra stuff they need from the member, or if they can get it all themselves.


Just the form for the application and your MPRR and a photocopy of you ID card. I did need to go to the hospital about a month into the process to get copies of my docs so I could hand deliver them to the VAC office, DND was taking their time getting around to sending them the files.


----------



## maniac (26 Jan 2013)

If you think it's bad now,  wait til they lay off the >600 employees that do all that work.  Work Force Adjustment just cleaned out >200 on this round 2 weeks ago (Affected employees will be gone by 2015).  It's not like the work went away.  Ever wonder why some people are waiting or not getting Case Manager assignments.  Hope nobody think they started cutting at the top,  they get the bonuses!


----------

